# EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"



## alm0st (1. Juni 2012)

*EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Wie vor knapp 2 Stunden über den offiziellen Need for Speed Kanal auf Facebook bekannt gegeben, wird der nächste Titel aus der Need for Speed Reihe den Namen "Most Wanted" tragen. Der Titel befindet sich bei Criterion Games (den Machern der Burnoutreihe)  in Entwicklung. Mehr Infos werde man auf der kommenden E3 Pressekonferenz am 4. Juni bekannt geben. Passend zu der Ankündigung wurde auch ein erster Screenshot veröffentlicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, ich bin leider sehr skeptisch was den Titel angeht. Criterion war ja bekanntlich schon für den letzten Hot Pursuit Teil verantwortlich und daran hatte ich persönlich wenig Spaß. Außerdem ist Most Wanted für sehr viele NFS Fans DER Titel der Reihe überhaupt, deshalb denke ich wird es kein leichtes den hohen Erwartungen gerecht zu werden. Ich würde mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren lassen.

*Update:*

EA zeigte den neuen NFS Titel natürlich auf der E3 und von dort gibt es auch den Offiziellen Trailer und erste Gameplayseznen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uW2Rcg3xlX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BaGE_ExVdw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Quelle:
https://www.facebook.com/needforspeed
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself


----------



## jo214 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Aus welchem Grund nennen die das wieder Most Wanted? 
denke die das das spiel nur durch den Namen an das alte wirklich genial mw rankommt?


----------



## Xion4 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Die Formel wäre recht einfach: man nehme Gameplay identisch zu Most Wanted, verpackt das ganze in eine nue Optik, setze ein noch größeres Straßennetz an und versucht nicht irgendwelche Pseudo-Innovationen einzubringen oder ein "BurnOut"-Feeling und Zack: Kassenschlager.


----------



## jo214 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

tja es wäre alles so einfach. aber nach mw ging es einfach immer weiter bergab mit nfs .. mw und underground 1und2 das waren noch gute nfs teile aber carbon usw.. einfach nur noch rotze echt schade ..


----------



## sethdiabolos (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Shift und Shift 2 fand ich echt klasse, aber das waren eher DTM-Race-Driver-Klone als klassische NFS´s.
Somit empfehlenswert für jeden richtigen Autofreund.


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*



jo214 schrieb:


> tja es wäre alles so einfach. aber nach mw ging es einfach immer weiter bergab mit nfs .. mw und underground 1und2 das waren noch gute nfs teile aber carbon usw.. einfach nur noch rotze echt schade ..


 
Das stimmt leider. MW habe ich am besten gefunden, habe sehr viel Spaß ,damit gehabt


----------



## butter_milch (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Die Formel wäre recht einfach: man nehme Gameplay identisch zu Most Wanted, verpackt das ganze in eine nue Optik, setze ein noch größeres Straßennetz an und versucht nicht irgendwelche Pseudo-Innovationen einzubringen oder ein "BurnOut"-Feeling und Zack: Kassenschlager.


 
So einfach wäre es, allerdings würde ich um den Kaufpreis des Spiels (100€ incl. Vorbesteller-Boni und Day 1-DLC) wetten, dass die das trotzdem versauen werden!

Ich liebe Most Wanted. Der dunkle Stil gefällt mir dermaßen gut, kein anderes Rennspiel hat mich so begeistert. Der Screen macht jedenfalls Hoffnung, schööööön düster


----------



## jo214 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

richtig mw war einfach die unangetastete nr 1


----------



## KatanaxXx (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Nein es wird nicht mit dem alten Most Wanted vergleichbar sein, da Criterion Games ihr eigenes Ding macht und was Gameplay angeht es wie Hot Pursuit sein wird 



mfg


----------



## Locuza (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Mit Most Wanted hatte ich bisher am meisten Spaß und auch der Screenshot weckt bisschen alte Gefühle. Ein BMW und Cops 
But, its EA...
Motto eines Kumpels: "Wo EA drauf ist, ist EA drinnen." 

Ich bin ja schon sehr überrascht wie EA manchmal überhaupt gute Games auf den Markt bringt und für Dead Space und Mirrors Edge bin ich ihnen sehr dankbar, aber ich habe so große Angst das der Titel schlecht wird oder zu extrem nach Burnout riecht.


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

MW war richtig geil 
bin zwar jetzt gespannt auf das neue MW, aber ich schraube diesmal meine erwartungen nach unten.
sonst werde ich wieder so enttäuscht wie bei HP


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

ich hoffe es wird wie das alte, geile most wanted.

ich glaube zwar, dass EA es versauen wird, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

mal schauen was die E3 so zeigt


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

wenn, dann wird es criterion versauen...


----------



## PC GAMER (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe einfach nur das das spiel wie früher wird


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Wenn das neue genauso gut wird wie das alte, dann kanns nur epic werden 
Mittlerweile gehts mir aber genauso, es steht EA drauf kann kaum was werden...


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Wenn es was werden sollte, dann wäre das nach Jahren wieder ein NfS, welches ich mir tatsächlich kaufen würde/werde!

 aber wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wäre...


----------



## snaapsnaap (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Wenns wie Hot Pursuit wird, wirds gut! Shift war zwar auch gut, aber kein NFS...
Criterion wird schon wissen wie mans macht, im Gegensatz zu BlackBox, die bei Undercover und The Run nen richtigen Bock geschossen haben!

Hot Pursuit war auch das letzte NFS bei dem dieses "ich rase durch die Gegend mit geiler Mucke"-Gefühl vorhanden war 
Ich kann aber vielen jetzt schon eins versichern, die könnten MW 1zu1 übernehmen mit neuer Grafik, die Leute würden sowieso meckern, weil man überzogene Erinnerungen nie überbieten kann!


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Pff.. gut wird das ganz sicher nicht. Den Glauben an EA und ihre Spiele hab ich solangsam aber sicher verloren ^^


----------



## Rollora (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Die Formel wäre recht einfach: man nehme Gameplay identisch zu Most Wanted, verpackt das ganze in eine nue Optik, setze ein noch größeres Straßennetz an und versucht nicht irgendwelche Pseudo-Innovationen einzubringen oder ein "BurnOut"-Feeling und Zack: Kassenschlager.


 Was ich als EINZIGES Feature haben möchte ist eine ansprechende KI und keine Gummiband-KI.
Und bei den Autos bitte mal den billigen Mist aussparen und Need For Speed Autos einbauen, kein Golf, Kein Mitsubishi,Nissan, Mazda etc
Ok verdammt ein 2. "Feature" würde ich auch gerne haben: etwas ansprechendere Fahrphysik. Ich rede nicht von Shift, aber ein bisschen soll man das Auto halt schon beherrschen können


snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Wenns wie Hot Pursuit wird, wirds gut! Shift war zwar auch gut, aber kein NFS...
> Criterion wird schon wissen wie mans macht, im Gegensatz zu BlackBox,  die bei Undercover und The Run nen richtigen Bock geschossen haben!
> 
> Hot Pursuit war auch das letzte NFS bei dem dieses "ich rase durch die Gegend mit geiler Mucke"-Gefühl vorhanden war
> Ich kann aber vielen jetzt schon eins versichern, die könnten MW 1zu1  übernehmen mit neuer Grafik, die Leute würden sowieso meckern, weil man  überzogene Erinnerungen nie überbieten kann!


Von welchem HP sprichst du?


----------



## Windows0.1 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

cooooool


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

NFS ohne Mitsubishi und Nissan? Ohne Skyline, ohne mich.

/Skyline Fanboy


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> NFS ohne Mitsubishi und Nissan? Ohne Skyline, ohne mich.
> 
> /Skyline Fanboy


 
/signed 
Bin auch verrückt nach dem Skyline, aber eher den alten nicht den neuen aka GTR


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*



Rollora schrieb:


> Von welchem HP sprichst du?


 
Vom neuen!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Interessant ist der Screen allemal 
Aber dennoch nichts für mich. Als ich vor nun fast 7 Jahren NfS:MW zum Erbrechen gespielt habe (auch mehrfach), war ich noch ein frühpupertärer Dreikäsehoch, der Autotuning noch obercool fand - aber mittlerweile haben sich die Zeiten geändert 
Ich habe (vor?)letztes Jahr mal wieder NfSC und NfS:MW installiert und gespielt und ich war einfach nur entsetzt, wie man da mit Autos umgegangen ist... 
Ich verwende diese Formulierung sehr gerne: in diesen Teilen waren Autos keine Hightech-Rennmaschinen wie in *hust* "anständigen" Rennspielen, sondern Hiphopmobile mit Monstermotor - nicht mehr und nicht weniger... 
Daher hab ich die ersten Rennen gefahren - und das wars dann auch schon. Für mich war danach kein Reiz mehr da, diese Spiele ein weiteres Mal zu beenden. Okay, NfSC hab ich dann doch noch gespielt, aber das liegt vor allem daran, dass es nach wenigen Stunden bereits beendet war... 
Früher empfand ich NfS:MW als eines der besten Rennspiele überhaupt und ich habe viele gute Erinnerungen daran - aber davon ist einfach nichts mehr übrig. In meinem Fall ist EA mit NfS:MW2 (?) einfach zu spät dran. Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mal die Entwicklung beobachten. Wenn es nur mit Origin läuft, ist das Spiel für mich eh unten durch.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## RainbowCrash (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*



Robonator schrieb:


> /signed
> Bin auch verrückt nach dem Skyline, aber eher den alten nicht den neuen aka GTR


 
Ja der R34 ist viel schöner, der R35 ist irgendwie zu...rund 

Passt grade ganz gut das n neues kommen soll, ich zock grad mit 2 Kumpels die ganz alten Teile angefangen bei Underground wieder durch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Und wie immer bei jedem neuen Teil der kommt sage ich das ein NfS Porsche in zeitgemäßer Grafik fehlt und Motorcity Online ( die Fahrzeuge davon ). Es darf auch gerne eher Klassisch sein ohne diese Tupperdosen


----------



## Citynomad (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Ich würde mir nur wünschen, dass die den goldenen Farbstich endlich mal streichen. Ich will Nacht! Ich will es duster. Meinetwegen auch Abenddämmerung, bei der der Himmel Dunkelblau ist, mit roten Wolken von der gerade untergegangenen Sonne. Ich will keinen goldenen Morgen, bei dem mir wie im Winter auf dem Weg zur Arbeit die Sonne in die Fresse scheint...


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nur wünschen, dass die den goldenen Farbstich endlich mal streichen. Ich will Nacht! Ich will es duster. Meinetwegen auch Abenddämmerung, bei der der Himmel Dunkelblau ist, mit roten Wolken von der gerade untergegangenen Sonne. Ich will keinen goldenen Morgen, bei dem mir wie im Winter auf dem Weg zur Arbeit die Sonne in die Fresse scheint...


 
Wie wärs mit Tag und Nacht wechsel? Ich fand es irgendwann richtig beschissen, dass es bei Carbon es immer Nacht war. Musste immer mein Zimmer abdunkeln um zu spielen..


----------



## dj*viper (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

ich denke, es wird nie wieder so sein wie früher.
man sagt ja nicht umsonst: die guten alten zeiten...


----------



## sibiu (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und wie immer bei jedem neuen Teil der kommt sage ich das ein NfS Porsche in zeitgemäßer Grafik fehlt


 Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Das war, für mich, der technisch beste Teil der Serie, vor allem vom Fahrgefühl her. Dort hat man wenigstens noch den Unterschied gemerkt zwischen den verschiedenen Autos und es war eine wahre Freude die Autos in der Cockpitperspektive um die Kurven zu schleudern.

Zu Most Wanted: Das Spiel war auch sehr gut, zweifelsfrei. Aber ich verstehe nicht warum alle nur das Spiel über den Klee loben. Carbon und Undercover waren 1:1 Kopien von MW, mit nur marginalen Änderungen. 

The Run fand ich eine überaus interessante Idee, nur leider sehr halbherzig umgesetzt.


----------



## sp01 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Wird vermutlich so sein - leider.
Mir hat NFS3 HP und NFS2(hab die SE Version) fast am besten gefallen. NFS Porsche fand ich auch mal richtig gut, von den UG fand ich teil 2 besser - kam aber trotzdem nicht an das Feeling von 2+3 heran.


----------



## Alex555 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Most Wanted war für mich das beste NFS überhaupt. 
Hot Pursuit war zwar ganz ok, aber vom Hocker gehauen hat mich das nicht. 
Vielleicht wird es ja doch ganz gut, abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Rico-3000 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

das einzigste was ich mir wünsche ist das es so geil wird wie das alte MW, evtl. hat ea sich ja mal das ganze gemeckere zu herzen genommen und knüpft an die alten titel an... wünschenswert ist es ja...


----------



## HairforceOne (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Ich hoffe mal auch, dass es echt genial wird!

Grafik Technisch mit Criterion ja eigentlich alles richtig  Auch was die Anforderungen dann angeht (meine Meinung^^) Allerdings sehe ich auch wieder: EA -.-

Also MW war wirklich DAS NfS für ich. Geile Autos und viel Möglichkeiten beim Tunen und machen und hier und da und bla bla bla 
Hoffe es wird wirklich wieder so gut wie das alte... glauben tue ich es im mom aber noch nicht.

Hot Pursuit fand ich ganz ok. Aber ich muss komischerweise sagen: Ich vermisse dieses richtig geile Aufmotzen. Das war so genial in U1 und U2 sowie MW - Wenn man das passende Händchen hat konnte man aus einem Schaf den Wolf machen 

Kann mich noch genau an meine Viper erinnern die ich in mühevoller Arbeit so gebastelt hab das sie 400 fährt^^ (Btw. ich glaub die Viper war auh das einzige Auto, dass 400 geschafft hat oder oO)

Ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## BabaYaga (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

...EA wird den Karren sowieso wieder in den Dreck fahren. "Langsam" wirds langweilig


----------



## AlreadyDead (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Sie haben das "Call of Duty - Prinzip" wohl verstanden...


----------



## Rollora (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Vom neuen!


 Das ist doch im Vergleich zu den alten absoluter Kinderschmarrn. Sorry. Aber kein Anspruch usw


RainbowCrash schrieb:


> NFS ohne Mitsubishi und Nissan? Ohne Skyline, ohne mich.
> 
> /Skyline Fanboy


 Der Skyline is ja in Ordnung,
mein Cousin hat mehrere Impressa, aber trotzdem. Sowas hat mit dem  Ursprung von Need For Speed nix mehr zu tun. Es geht um teure Schlitten  die man durch die Kurven jagt. 
Aber du hast recht, weil diese (Mclaren&CO) sich dank der dummen  Fahrphysik von den neueren NFS nicht von einem Renault R4 unterscheiden,  ists egal was draufsteht


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Mal sehen was raus kommt.

Aber Undercover fand ich geil, der Tiefpunkt war eindeutig Pro Street (was danach kam habe ich nicht mehr gezockt, außer Shift/2)


----------



## biohaufen (3. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> /signed
> Bin auch verrückt nach dem Skyline, aber eher den alten nicht den neuen aka GTR



Dito, GT-R34 FTW!
Bei Underground 2 konnte man richtig cool tunen, ich hoffe das wird bei Most Wanted 2 auch so


----------



## Gatsch (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

underground 1+2 waren auch der wahnsinn
mw auch

mir wär lieber ein neuer underground teil


----------



## biohaufen (3. Juni 2012)

Mir auch, Most Wanted mochte ich nicht so gerne wie Underground 1 und 2...


----------



## PAUI (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Also für mich waren Underground 2 und Most Wanted die besten Teile aus der NFS Serie.

ich habe über 6 mal Most wanted durchgespielt und Underground 2 auch mehrmals durch gehabt.

es hat jedes mal aufs neue Spaß gemacht und ich habe schon wieder einen neuen spielstand angefangen von Most Wanted.


----------



## Sutosal (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

MW war der Knaller! Es wird sehr schwer da anzuknüpfen, geschweige denn das zu toppen.
Und ich muss zugeben, ein neues Underground fände ich auch recht schick. Das war nämlich auch sehr genial.


----------



## Rollora (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*



Sutosal schrieb:


> MW war der Knaller! Es wird sehr schwer da anzuknüpfen, geschweige denn das zu toppen.
> Und ich muss zugeben, ein neues Underground fände ich auch recht schick. Das war nämlich auch sehr genial.


Von mir aus auch beides parallel. Underground hat eigentlich nichts mit Need For Speed zu tun, außer, dass es eben auch ein Rennspiel ist. Aber diese billigen Reisschüsseln tunen bis sie endlich so gut laufen wie mein Privatpkw, dazu habe ich keine Lust mehr.
MW war zwar anfangs klasse, aber wenn mal die Gummiband-KI so auffällig antanzt nervt das einfach nur. Sowie die Fahrphysik.
Die Engine war auch alles andere als optimal: auch wenn die FPS noch so hoch waren, irgendwie hat es doch geruckelt, weiß nicht woran das lag. Das war bei meinem alten PC so, wo ich noch dachte der ist halt zu langsam, aber wenn mal eine Radeon 5850 und ein core i7 genau dasselbe zeigen...


----------



## _chris_ (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Die Polizei-Karren auf dem Bild ähneln ja sehr denen in HotPursuit.  Ist halt wieder von Criterion...


----------



## AeroX (4. Juni 2012)

War wirklich einer der besten Titeln der Reihe. 

Hoffe da kommt was ordentliches als neu Auflage


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

naja schön und gut das erste was mir auffällt ist dass es schon wieder "ferngesteuerte" Autos sind, da sitzt immer noch keiner drin. Irgendwann könnte man doch da wenigstens nen Fahrer einbauen ?! 

EDIT: Zumindest kann ich in den Polizeiautos keinen erkennen. Im BMW könnte es sich um einen Fahrer handeln.


----------



## moe (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Hoffentlich hat EA sich das mit Criterion gut überlegt. Wenn die das neue MW so vergurken wie HP (wovon ich solange ausgehe, bis ich vom Gegenteil überzeugt werde ), dann war das wohl ihr letztes Spiel.

Eine Mischung aus MW und Shift, also legale Rennen bei Tag und Straßenrennen bei Nacht wäre noch interessant, aber wenn EA so ein "ÜberNFS" rausbringt wird das wohl nicht mehr zu toppen sein.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Hier der Debut-Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbaoOd0cN_k


----------



## PAUI (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

sieht sehr geil aus der trailer.


----------



## phan-tomias (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

wenn der singleplayer wieder nur 6h "spaß" bietet gebe ich da keine 50 euro für aus, das ist eine frechheit, überlegt mal wie lange man an underground 2 spaß hatte...
im bezug auf the run, wr wohl ehr ein sprint


----------



## Veos (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Die legen heute soviel wert auf Grafik das der Spielspass und das ganze Gameplay einfach nur noch ******** ist, seit Underground 2 waren die nicht mehr gut. die sollten sich mal en Beispiel an Juiced und Juiced 2 nehmen, die sind schon etwas älter aber haben meiner meinung nach vom Spielspass noch mehr zu bieten als Jedes NFS seit U2.


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Hier Gameplay:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnndYroel_4&

Sieht eher nach einem "Need for Burnout: Most Burnout 2" aus


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. Juni 2012)

Dabei isses doch so einfach: das Tuning von Underground2 und das Gameplay von MW...


----------



## moe (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Die Fahrphysik sieht schon mal richtig zum  aus. 



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dabei isses doch so einfach: das Tuning von Underground2 und das Gameplay von MW...



Versteh ich auch nicht was daran so schwer sein soll.... -.-


----------



## Gatsch (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

das game sieht jetzt schohn nach flop aus  :-/


----------



## Rollora (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dabei isses doch so einfach: das Tuning von Underground2 und das Gameplay von MW...


nein, so einfach ists eben nicht.
Ich will kein Tuning, die luxusschlitten in einem echten NFS brauchen das einfach nicht.
Von mir aus gerne wieder ein Underground wo es nur um billige asiatische Reisschüsseln geht. Das spiel ich auch gerne, ist aber was eigenes. Diese kacke von wegen Nitro bei einem Porsche/Lamborghini und whatever...
Stattdessen will ich etwas spannendere Verfolgungsjagten wie damals schon in NFS 1 und 3.
Nicht so viel unrealistische ******* und ich will auch eine etwas niveauvollere Fahrphysik.


----------



## DBGTKING (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

nun die meisten sind sich einig,most wanted un hot pusuit sind die besten,obwohl ich zugeben muss hot pusuit noch nie gespielt zu haben,aber daheim habe ich es(zumindest der erste teil).was mich an nfs aber generell stört,das man nur gegeneinander fahren kann und nicht wie bei mario kart zu acht spieler davon zwei spieler sind.das hätte ich bei most wanted mir gewünscht,gibts aber nicht.ansonsten ist most wanted von dieser serie der favorit.
lan modus ist sowieso nicht mehr,nur der scheis online modus und solange nur dauer online sein zu müssen um das spiel überhaupt spielen zu können dann bin ich wieder weg und kauf das spiel garnicht.


----------



## Gast12307 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Die von Criterion wollen einfach nur ihre Crash-Engine einbringen und versauen so schonmal die Fahrphysik 
weiterhin da ist kein getunter 3er zu sehen ist und ich höre statt klassischer NfS-Musik nur Funksprüche


----------



## PAUI (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

Also für mich sieht das stark nach Need for Speed World + Need For Speed Undercover aus.
das ist kein Most Wanted finde ich.


----------



## negert (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*



alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> Die von Criterion wollen einfach nur ihre Crash-Engine einbringen und versauen so schonmal die Fahrphysik


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dabei isses doch so einfach: das Tuning von Underground2 und das Gameplay von MW...


 Und das dann mein zweiter. Klar Luxuskarren brauchen kein Tuning... aber es war halt eben irgendwie geil. Schade. Mal schaun wenns rauskommt aber ich hab seit Carbon kein NFS mehr gezockt


----------



## Intelfan (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: EA bestätigt neues "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"*

EA lasst es einfach.. Das wird nur wieder eine Nullnummer.. Ein Burnout: Most Wanted braucht kein Mensch.. Und wird auch keinen Fan dieses Spieles freuen..


----------

